# OG



## Hayseed (Apr 25, 2004)

Just starting with mead. I used your beginners chart from this site - had to start somewhere.

Making a two gallon melomel batch. Used 1 qt blueberry juice from simmered blueberries, 7 quarts of water and 6# honey, trying top get to 1.105 or so. Using the hydrometer, I had to use 7 # honey to get to 1.100, which I called good enough. I'd probably need another pound of honey to get to 1.105. Don't want a sweet mead - just semi sweet. Will pitch tomorrow with a 14% tolerance yeast. [Camden tabs doing their thing tonight.]

Am I reading the chart wrong? or is this process more of a "close enough" deal.

Thanx,
Dale


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

That does seem a little low for that much honey, especially with the bloobs added too. Could the honey have been incompletely dissolved?


----------



## Hayseed (Apr 25, 2004)

Checked again this am - 1.104
sampled must - very sweet - but very nice blueberry and honey flavor - hope it works out. The most difficult part of this process will be the wait! Thanx for your reply.
Dale


----------

